
A Free Wall Street Journal Login, Now Gone - _pius
https://www.buzzfeed.com/matthewzeitlin/rip-media-media
======
fattire
So wait- thousands of people are openly confessing to "hacking" into protected
computers via unauthorized access methods? Isn't this a criminal offense when
perpetrated over state lines, a violation of the computer fraud and abuse
act..? And how about fraud, conspiracy, illegitimately stealing services, and
the like?

Meanwhile, OTHER people-- security researches, trolls, whoever-- some maybe
have told the media about private data being shared on open links-- they get
to go to jail.

It's almost like criminal laws are selectively enforced against people who
corporate and powerful special interests don't like, and flagrantly ignored
when broken by members of the establishment.

~~~
tnzn
Almost like, yeah.

Much like white-collar crimes are punished way lighter in comparision with
same-scale crimes of other sorts, even in the law itself.

~~~
fellellor
This reminds me of the part in Batman Begins where Bruce Wayne uses anonymous
shell companies to buy up Wayne Inc.'s shares while simultaneously being
someone who brutalizes street criminals.

------
jjuel
Great I just now find out this existed and it is too late!

~~~
Spoom
No worries, there's an easier way to get through that doesn't require a login
at all.

~~~
qwert-e
I use the aptly-named "innocuous Chrome extension"

~~~
melling
I've paid for the digital subscription for 15 years. What's the aversion to
more people paying? Perhaps the price would go down.

~~~
jbob2000
Because if it's important, I'll hear about it somewhere else. And if it's
interesting, I can find other articles. Content is a dime a dozen these days,
why would I pay for it?

~~~
baumandm
Classic tragedy of the commons.

~~~
tnzn
A failed concept (though in that specific case it might be on point)

------
jordigh
I have a lot of respect for WSJ for actually having a paywall. I find this a
lot more honest than the ad-based "social contract".

Never will I understand the moral obligation to allow a third party to try to
manipulate me into buying something unrelated that I don't need in order to be
allowed to read what I actually want to read. If you don't want me to read
something without paying, then do just that. Don't try to control and subvert
my computer to show me ads.

------
EddieSpeaks
A quirky article about free access to a paywall, but false claims that Sam
Biddle is actually a journalist

------
KhalilK
Buzzfeed, seriously? I know they have some professional investigative
journalism articles[0], but this certainly isn't one of them.

0.[https://www.buzzfeed.com/heidiblake/the-tennis-
racket?utm_te...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/heidiblake/the-tennis-
racket?utm_term=.nrekqvogkj#.pqx01ge20M)

~~~
wand3r
As someone who _despises_ BuzzFeed this article was about something I didn't
already know about and was both somewhat interesting and informative. I liked
it. Not every piece needs to be investigative reporting nor a rehash of
reddits front page. This was a good example of middle ground

